# Any good videos on Cruze front bumper cover removal?



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

It is a bitch. It needs to come up and out. Once you get the first out you can use a flat head screw driver to kind of poke the clips out of place. Just be careful not to slip and scratch it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

In previous cars, I've always applied some painters tape along the edge where the bumper attaches to the fender. This way when you tug/pull on it and it accidentally hits the paint, there is no damage from marring.

Check out youtube and search for "spyder headlight cruze". There is a vid showing the bumper removal (I THINK). Or they just partly pulled the bumper down some. Can't remember. I'd link it here but I'm at work and youtube is blocked.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Check out youtube and search for "spyder headlight cruze". There is a vid showing the bumper removal (I THINK). Or they just partly pulled the bumper down some. Can't remember. I'd link it here but I'm at work and youtube is blocked.[/QUOTE]

Sorry dude can't find it. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the bumper cover removal is similar to the Chevy Malibu's as shown in this video?
http://youtu.be/k9NUvd9T0jQ


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats strange. There was a great projector installation video from Spyder Auto posted not too long ago. It appears to have been removed.

Check this one out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMI51ZEi8J4


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Thats strange. There was a great projector installation video from Spyder Auto posted not too long ago. It appears to have been removed.
> 
> Check this one out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMI51ZEi8J4


Good video but I still need to know if I just yank the side of the bumper near the tire well to release the taps from the clips or do I have to pry around the side tabs risking scratching the paint even with a plastic trim tool. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

1 Task posted a video just recently.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know about you but I would never use anything sharp and metallic against a CLASS A plastic or fiberglass surface. Even though your not intending to rub the tool against the painted surface IT DOSENT ALLWAYS WORK OUT THE WAY you intended it to. So, have to find another way to remove the bumper cover maybe with the plastic pry tools. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Good video but I still need to know if I just yank the side of the bumper near the tire well to release the taps from the clips or do I have to pry around the side tabs risking scratching the paint even with a plastic trim tool.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You don't need any special tools to do this. I did a full right up on removing the front bumper and completely taking it apart. It's in the how to section. Has lots of pics with words and arrows and all tools needed as any other full write up has. Check it out.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> You don't need any special tools to do this. I did a full right up on removing the front bumper and completely taking it apart. It's in the how to section. Has lots of pics with words and arrows and all tools needed as any other full write up has. Check it out.


Good post and I did check yours out and looks impressive. What I am afraid of is when I start to pull on my bumper cover from the wheel well side and nothing happens, that is when I panic and start to either pull harder or pry into it with a tool (thankfully I bought a set of plastic panel tools). 

What is your advise about this situation and the side locking bumper tabs?

Can you show a video on how you pulled the bumper cover off without breaking the tabs?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Good post and I did check yours out and looks impressive. What I am afraid of is when I start to pull on my bumper cover from the wheel well side and nothing happens, that is when I panic and start to either pull harder or pry into it with a tool (thankfully I bought a set of plastic panel tools).
> 
> What is your advise about this situation and the side locking bumper tabs?
> 
> ...


You just grab near the outside of the car and pull up and away at the same time. You're going to pull a bit hard at first but it will all come off. I can make a video this weekend if you would like. I would make it sooner but it's in the garage behind the tractor and a few other things at the moment. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes! That would make my day if you showed me in a video how that comes off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Yes! That would make my day if you showed me in a video how that comes off.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok. Ill pm you the YouTube link this weekend. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

...


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

...


----------

